# Anyone use Replamin?



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi, guys! We usually give our girls a multimin shot -- it helps them keep condition. But my aunt just told me of something called Replamin. It's a drench and it's tasty, so I would much prefer to give it. To top it all off, it's higher in copper!

If you have the time, could you take a look at the ingredients, let me know what you think? http://www.drugs.com/vet/maac-replamin-gel-plus.html


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think the only thing that bothers me is that they actually have a warning not to feed to sheep or goats due to copper. But it seems like it would be good.


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm confused. Goats need copper added to their diet.

It is toxic to sheep. Two totally different animals in fact. LOL

I would call them and have a talk with them.

DonnaBelle


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I hadn't seen the warning not to use it on goats or sheep -- but the goats need the copper. Actually the higher copper is part of what appealed to me.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Just finished talking to my aunt, she has been using it since the fall and has noticed a great improvement on her copper deficient does. She has used it on pregnant does with no issues. I'm going to give it a shot, and will let you guys know


----------

